
I'd optimize your workflow for free - mvrckio
https://lzvo.com/optimize-your-workflow/
======
mvrckio
Hey guys,

I'm working on a consulting service to help busy entrepreneurs get more done
by optimizing their workflow.

We're providing it for free as we're looking to gather some feedback.

The service is a 30 mins consultation, where we provide:

Analysis of your current business process and workflow Actionable insights on
doing more while working less Personalized report on the analysis and
resources

As for now, we've helped an SEO agency and Ecom store owner save over 10 hours
per week.

Comment below if you'd like us to do the same for you.

[https://lzvo.com/optimize-your-workflow/](https://lzvo.com/optimize-your-
workflow/)

~~~
brudgers
In consulting emphasizing "free" sends a poor message to the kind of client
you want because the kind of client you want is one that values consulting
enough to pay for it.

Or to put it another way, it is hard to convert a someone who optimizes for
free into a well paying client. Particularly since you don't have to convert
someone who pays well at all.

Basically, "free" is bait for the kind the person you don't want because it
attracts people who are trying not to pay.

Good luck.

~~~
mvrckio
You have a point there. But the thing is we are new and the only way to prove
our value is by showing it.

~~~
brudgers
Don’t prove your value. Sell it. Selling is hard. Giving away your services is
easy and that’s its only merit.

I’d put it this way, if you can actually solve a meaningful problem in 30
minutes then you can charge $1000s for your service. If you can’t then that’s
what your free consulting will prove.

A consultant’s job is to improve the client’s bottom line by improving
operations. A consultant’s job is not saving the client money on their fee.

Don’t get me wrong a lot of people go through a phase of reasoning like you
are. They either change or get out. Sure sometimes everyone winds up “buying”
jobs. But that’s only sustainable if there are good projects most of the time.

~~~
mvrckio
That's true. I appreciate your advice!

